# Need Fiji advice, please



## PamR (Dec 31, 2005)

We are going to Fiji in June and staying one week at the Outrigger at the Lagoon Resort for one week. Then, we have 2 days before we do a 5 day Tai Tui Adventure Diving Cruise. I have not yet booked the 2 nights stay between, but want them to do this as cheap as possible, since we are already going way over budget. Any advice?

I would also appreciate advice on what to do, see, and where to eat our first week in Fiji.


----------



## chubby (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi PamR

To your week in Fiji we stayed at the  Warwick resort we did visit the Outriggar resort for a day it is very good  I would eat at the resort as you will get good meals there .
There will be a travel office at the resort where you can book trips we hired a car for three days and did trips with it  but I would get of the road at night as everone seems to walk on the road at night in dark cloths very hard to see them .
 The other two nights I would try and stay at the Outriggar resort the the hotels in Nadi would be such a let down it will spoil your holiday the ones we saw seemed very old and needed a coat of paint from the out side unless you stay in the top class hotels .


----------

